# everyone is gone....



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

where is every 1 tonite guess there geting extra rest 4 tomrow lol by the way i didnt relize this but seatle is comin off a gm frm tonite so they will b tired and we will be well rested. our chances go up :biggrin: this thread has no real point but no one is on so i thought i make a thread :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I've been on and off tonight, but no one's on when I am so I just leave. It may not be too pointless. I didn't realize seattle was comen on another game before us. I knew they were playing today but it didn't hit me that it's goingt o be two straight. This does increase our chance especially since they're palying against a fairly good team, Memphis. Good observation :greatjob:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Game nights are just busier than normal nights like this. It happens to all boards so we just have to fight through it. 

In other news, the Sonics are beating the Grizzlies 97-94 with 1:36 remaining in the game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

o no come on grizz(thats prob the last time ill say that lol) yall want to talk about the gm tomrow


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We should leave the game talking for Koko's game thread which I am sure will arrive sometime early tomorrow. 

Seatle Supersonics - 99
Memphis Grizzlies - 99

4th Quarter - 0:46 Remaining

Grizzlies really need to pull this one out for us. Go Grizzlies! :clap:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man the heat won tonight and i didnt even get my 4000 cause of marshells 3...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, I noticed that. 

At least you didn't lose any money. 

Seattle Supersonics - 102
Memphis Grizzlies - 99

4th Quarter - 0:15 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sonics won but hey it was a tough gm so mybe they wil be a 
lil tired :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The game is over and the Sonics won 102-99. Shane Battier had a costly turnover at the very end and Luke Ridnour converted on his two free throws. Mike Miller, who had been cold all night, took the last shot but missed.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya im glad i didnt lose money... but i wish the raps would of won and i lose money cause heat need to lose lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

way to make good use of a useless thread, guys :greatjob: lol j/k

Even though Seattle won, a close game like this must have really taken alot out of them :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hey should we have post awards every month like

mvp poster
most improved
rookie of the month

stuff like that and we could have a pool and and vote... if u dont like the idea thats fine just trying to make something out of this thread lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Poster of the month is a solid idea. I could start that with the end of this month. 




The only other "award" or something could be post of the week, or favorite posts. We could gather all of the favorite posts and put them in one thread.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> hey should we have post awards every month like
> 
> mvp poster
> most improved
> ...


 I was thinking about the EXACT same thing. The only difference is the most improved and rookie of the month which are awesome ideas. I'm all for it


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Poster of the month is a solid idea. I could start that with the end of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suggested this idea a while back, to support growth of the board, and now we actually have enough people to do a poster of the month. I'm all for it, and would even organize the thread and stuff to take some work off Koko's back.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah I do remember us talking about this before. I thought this felt kinda familiar. Still, the idea for rookie of the month and most improved are originial and I think we should do thos too. I already know who my votes would go to for both of them


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Do we have enough posters for a "Rookie of the month"? That's my only concern.




As for the most improved poster, that sounds cool, and if texan or someone else is willing to organize it, that's fine. 


I'm personally up for doing the "Poster of the month" award, as far as setting it up and everything.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Do we have enough posters for a "Rookie of the month"? That's my only concern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we should just start with doing Poster of the Month and see how that goes. If all goes well, we can start up doing Most Improved Poster. We could do a March Poster of the Month Right now, since it is in fact the end of the month. One question though; Other forums had a little banner or something the poster of the month got on his side info(underneath his personal info). Would we do something like that or what?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya texan will volonter to do it lol jk but ya so it sounds good to me/ this thread isnt that worthless after all lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> I think we should just start with doing Poster of the Month and see how that goes. If all goes well, we can start up doing Most Improved Poster. We could do a March Poster of the Month Right now, since it is in fact the end of the month. One question though; Other forums had a little banner or something the poster of the month got on his side info(underneath his personal info). Would we do something like that or what?





Really? I haven't seen that, but it doesn't surprise me it's being done. We'll probably just have to request the Admins to do it and they'll do it for us.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

so we vote tomrow? i no who im voting 4


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Really? I haven't seen that, but it doesn't surprise me it's being done. We'll probably just have to request the Admins to do it and they'll do it for us.


It's either for Poster of the Month, or team forum's Hall of Fame, but I remember it from the Raptors board. Speaking of Hall of Fame, I think we should also have our first Spurs Hall of Fame induction, you deserve it Koko :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya koko u to texan... yall have been hear along time


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> so we vote tomrow? i no who im voting 4





I'll have the poll up and going by tonight. Just one note: I'm debating whether or not the mods (Me and tex) should be included, because it's part of our duties in the forum to make posts and conversation. 


Thoughts texan? Include, or exclude the Mods? Everyone else have thoughts?





Oh, and thanks for the kind word texan. That's something you'd have to approach the Admins about, because I'm not going to toot my own horn to them.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'll have the poll up and going by tonight. Just one note: I'm debating whether or not the mods (Me and tex) should be included, because it's part of our duties in the forum to make posts and conversation.
> 
> 
> Thoughts texan? Include, or exclude the Mods? Everyone else have thoughts?
> ...


I say exclude us. True it is our job to post, and I think we should be voting on who the best new guy is. Later on we can be included, but for the first time or two, let it be non-mods.

BTW, I will talk to the Admin/Mods about Hall of Fame thing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think ya'll should be excluded for like the first couple months. No offense, but if ya'll weren't ya'll would win just about everytime for quite a while.

If we're not doing Rookie of the month, I'm going to say who I was going to vote for, Guth.

Are we doing most improved?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Are we doing most improved?



If ya'll want, I'll have it up and going by tomorrow night around 6:30 or 7. I need time to research the candidates and such.


----------

